# [V]erkaufe ein Paas ältere Spiele



## Crysisheld (1. November 2016)

*[V]erkaufe ein Paas ältere Spiele*

Hallo, ich möchte mich von einigen Spielen aus meiner Sammlung trennen, hier mal die Bilder, damit Ihr gleich den Zustand seht. Es werden noch mehr Bilder kommen - im Moment habe ich nur etwas wenig Zeit. Bei Interesse einfach PN schreiben. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## McDrake (1. November 2016)

Dass es sich hier teilweise um ein Sakrileg handelt, ist Dir schon bewusst, oder?


----------



## LOX-TT (1. November 2016)

Manche Titel davon könnten auf dem Index stehen (Dark Forces z.B.) 

bitte schau nochmal nach, als Mod solltest du da schon Vorbild sein und nicht indizierte Spiele anbieten.


----------



## Crysisheld (1. November 2016)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Manche Titel davon könnten auf dem Index stehen (Dark Forces z.B.)
> 
> bitte schau nochmal nach, als Mod solltest du da schon Vorbild sein und nicht indizierte Spiele anbieten.



Oh sorry, habe den Titel gerade rausgenommen.


----------



## xdave78 (1. November 2016)

Wow da sind ja schon einige richtige Knaller dabei z.B. "terra 6 - Mission i.Q" mit Wigald Bohning.

Spaß beiseite einige der 90er Titel ist schon cool die mal wieder zu sehen z.B Daedalus Encounter mit Tia Carrere ( die wollten damals alle  ).
Danke für das Flashback  und viel Glück beim Verkauf!


----------



## Crysisheld (1. November 2016)

xdave78 schrieb:


> Wow da sind ja schon einige richtige Knaller dabei z.B. "terra 6 - Mission i.Q" mit Wigald Bohning.
> 
> Spaß beiseite einige der 90er Titel ist schon cool die mal wieder zu sehen z.B Daedalus Encounter mit Tia Carrere ( die wollten damals alle  ).
> Danke für das Flashback  und viel Glück beim Verkauf!



Ja Daedalus Encounter war schon toll. Wobei mir der Vorgänger Critical Path immer noch besser gefällt. So einige Spiele sind noch dazu gekommen.

Mission Super I.Q. ich weiss gar nicht, wieso ich damals dieses Spiel haben wollte. Aber wahrscheinlich weil 96 alles mit Wigald Bohning irgendwie cool war. Ich hatte das Glück diesen Menschen mal persönlich zu treffen. Er ist irgendwie ganz normal


----------



## Kreon (16. Dezember 2016)

Was möchtest denn für Commandos 1 und Dark Reign noch haben?


----------

